#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  ох закидают меня кирпичами....

## andrewp

Друзья мои. просматривая форум, нашел ссылку на блог начинающего буддиста.
http://buddhismanddharma.blogspot.com
На одной из страниц конечно же увидел тему Буддизм vs Православие.
вот сколько раз вижу похожие темы у меня все время остается некое недоумение. Ну почему, РПЦ совершает подобные нападки на Буддизм? Какова причина ? У меня нет ответа, увы. Сразу говорю, у меня супруга православная крещеная и воцерквленная ( не уверен что написал правильно), те она ходит периодически в церковь и тд, причем она пришла сама уже в возрасте 30 лет к вере, и это ее дело, я могу и буду ее поддерживать. Неуважения у меня к представителям православия нет. Но я просто не понимаю а зачем это делается. Те я просто развожу руками и мне нечего сказать. Тут много умных и начитанных людей, может быть Вы подскажете мне ? Если уважаемые модераторы закроют тему то ничего страшного, поскольку тема весьма скользкая.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Да все просто - борьба за сферы влияния.Думаю Православное Духовенство ясно себе представляет,чем чреват для них Буддизм.Так как они не в состоянии привести разумный довод против,они начинают вести себя как "гопники".Вот и мечут икру..

----------

Иван Денисов (26.06.2012), Леонид Ш (25.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (25.06.2012), Сергей Ч (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну почему, РПЦ совершает подобные нападки на Буддизм? Какова причина?


Причина в том, что христиане, как в анекдоте про рай, «думают, что они тут одни». Ничего не поделаешь.

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.06.2012), Леонид Ш (25.06.2012), Сергей Ч (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

Вера(в общем виде)- это такая защитная реакция на непостоянство. Когда все вокруг изменяется и буквально не за что ухватиться человек, мягко говоря, чувствует себя не комфортно. Если он не расположен к тому чтобы думать и анализировать, то ему остается только принять на веру некие положения и держаться за них.
Таким образом человек приспосабливается, однако такое приспособление ограниченно и мало(а со временем и вообще не) соответствует действительности. И за пределами своего выстроенного верой мирка, человек оказывается полностью нежизнеспособен. Его мир веры плохо коррелирует с действительностью. Поэтому он предпринимает меры чтобы это расхождение между вероположениями и реальным миром сгладить. И самым простым средством для этого является попытка распространить свои  убеждения на всех. Если с кем-то не получается, то его следует как можно более радикальным образом обесценить.
Сама по себе вера является отличным инструментом, позволяющим как мотивировать человека, так и будучи правильно направленной преобразовать его ум. Однако, вот имеет такие побочные эффекты.

----------

Dechen Norzang (25.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Причина в том, что христиане, как в анекдоте про рай, «думают, что они тут одни»...


Причина в том что  "только славяне" и никаких "басурман".Наш бог - и никаких "других богов".

----------

Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Причина в том что  "только славяне" и никаких "басурман".Наш бог - и никаких "других богов".


Это не только русское, это общехристианское. Корейцы толпами приезжают миссионерствовать среди тибетцев просто потому что они наиболее «погрязли во грехе» и их пренепременно нужно скорее «спасать».

----------

Леонид Ш (25.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Причина на самом деле та же, что и в распрях вроде тхеравада vs махаяна, ислам vs "неверные" и т.д. и т.п., - в ограниченности "нападающих". Что поделаешь, сансара (.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.06.2012), Echo (25.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (25.06.2012), Tong Po (25.06.2012), Иван Денисов (26.06.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Это не только русское, это общехристианское. Корейцы толпами приезжают миссионерствовать среди тибетцев просто потому что они наиболее «погрязли во грехе» и их пренепременно нужно скорее «спасать».


Я писал о Русском Православии.




> Ну почему, РПЦ совершает подобные нападки на Буддизм?..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну почему, РПЦ совершает подобные нападки на Буддизм? Какова причина ? У меня нет ответа, увы.


 Тема не скользкая, многие из нас уже все это пережили и попробовали лично. Не надо слишком преувеличенно заострять на этом внимание - самсара вокруг, многие существа омрачены и говорят что-то неправильное от неведенья и аффектов.

Думаю, что нападки совершаются либо с конкретной корыстной целью - переманить себе паству, либо просто потому, что христиане искренне считают, что именно вера в Бога человеку дает спасение. И в этом они правы по-своему. Но нападки в таком случае не совершаются, может, совершается миссионерство. Тоесть, они искренне желают другим людям добра по-своему. Ну, тоже от неведенья :Smilie: 

Что касается буддизма, то он тоже говорит, что если какая-то религия отсекает корень неведенья - она хороша. Но проблема в том, что кроме буддизма никакая другая религия его не отсекает, хотя многие религии помогают человеку следовать благому и годятся для начального накопления заслуг. И в буддизме тоже одним из проступков считается отсавлять Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях. переходя в другие конфессии и излишне интересоваться небуддийскими религиями.




> Сразу говорю, у меня супруга православная крещеная и воцерквленная ( не уверен что написал правильно), те она ходит периодически в церковь и тд, причем она пришла сама уже в возрасте 30 лет к вере, и это ее дело, я могу и буду ее поддерживать. Неуважения у меня к представителям православия нет. Но я просто не понимаю а зачем это делается. Те я просто развожу руками и мне нечего сказать. Тут много умных и начитанных людей, может быть Вы подскажете мне ?


А Вы буддист? Интересно, как вы ладите? :Smilie:  По идее, люди любых религий должны сходиться на отношении к ближнему с любовью, состраданием и пожеланием ему счастья. Ну, и в семьях. где у супругов разные религиозные конфессии, они должны уважать обоюдное право на следование собственной вере. Правда, существуют некоторые обрядные препятствия.

----------


## Georgiy

Мне кажется, что истоки агрессивности православия к инославиям  стоит искать и в том, как оно применяет свои таинства, основополагающие церковные ритуалы. Православные крестят и причащают младенцев, а католики нет(латинский обряд), т.е. православные отказывают в праве выбора детям, а католики ждут, когда ребенок войдет в более сознательный возраст (7-12 лет).  Православие патриархально и поэтому более агрессивно: отцам виднее, что хорошо и что плохо для их чад, для их «малого стада». Тем не менее там, где воевать (за души) бесмысленно и приходится считаться с противоположной стороной, православные вступают в диалог. 

Источник «Сохраним Тибет!»




> Патриарх Московский и всея Руси Кирилл предложил главе буддистов Тувы создать в республике буддийско-православный межрелигиозный совет, сообщает. …
> 
> Межрелигиозный Совет традиционных конфессий, созданный "для обеспечения и поддержание межрелигиозного и межнационального мира, предотвращения конфликтов на этноконфессиональной почве, утверждения в обществе традиционных духовных ценностей", с 2004 года действует в буддийской республике Калмыкия . 
> 
> Учредителями Совета стали Объединение буддистов Калмыкии, Элистинская и Калмыцкая епархия РПЦ МП и духовное управление мусульман Калмыкии. В состав Совета входят Шаджин-лама (верховный лама) Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче, епископ Элистинский и Калмыцкий Зиновий и председатель Духовного управления мусульман Калмыкии Султан-Ахмед Каралаев.


Оцените и такие моменты в межрелигиозной политике, а не только негатив. Важно также, что буддизм - это не-авраамическая религия.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я писал о Русском Православии.


Ну да, я хочу сказать, что корни этого явления не в Русском Православии, а общехристианские:

Ин. 14:6 Иисус сказал ему: Я есмь путь и истина и жизнь; никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Меня.

----------

Dechen Norzang (25.06.2012), Леонид Ш (25.06.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Причина этого, конечно, в неведении относительно того, как все устроено....

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> А Вы буддист? Интересно, как вы ладите? По идее, люди любых религий должны сходиться на отношении к ближнему с любовью, состраданием и пожеланием ему счастья. Ну, и в семьях. где у супругов разные религиозные конфессии, они должны уважать обоюдное право на следование собственной вере. Правда, существуют некоторые обрядные препятствия.


ну.. у нее здравый смысл присутствует, она момогает мне на учения собраться, я ей помогаю поститься когда пост берет, и всё такое.. не знаю привыкли и любим друг друга. не знаю даже. живем как то почти 12 лет уже вместе.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.06.2012), Tong Po (25.06.2012), Алексей Е (25.06.2012)

----------


## Маркион

Любая религия претендует на монополию на истину.

----------

andrewp (25.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (30.06.2012), Леонид Ш (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Любая религия претендует на монополию на истину.


Это так, но вера в единственное перерождение в совокупности с этой монополией подвигает христиан к агрессивному миссионерству, в то время как буддисты считают, что спасать всех либо не принципиально, либо времени на это более чем достаточно, и поэтому свободны такого подхода.

----------

Маркион (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Маркион

> Это так, но вера в единственное перерождение в совокупности с этой монополией подвигает христиан к агрессивному миссионерству, в то время как буддисты считают, что спасать всех либо не принципиально, либо времени на это более чем достаточно, и поэтому свободны такого подхода.


В точку. Пример христианского миссионерства в африкано-азиатском мире 16 века это подтверждает.

----------

Топпер- (25.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В точку. Пример христианского миссионерства в африкано-азиатском мире 16 века это подтверждает.


А уж в Новом Свете как помиссионерствовали, что всех "заблудших овец" при этом истребили.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (30.06.2012), Маркион (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012), Фил (26.06.2012)

----------


## Маркион

> А уж в Новом Свете как помиссионерствовали, что всех "заблудших овец" при этом истребили.


В первом случае действовала католическая миссия. Может дело в этом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В первом случае действовала католическая миссия. Может дело в этом?


Так во время конкисты, тоже они. В самой основе авраамических религий, лежит ненависть, ревность и рознь. Какой поп god - таков и приход.

----------

Joy (25.06.2012), Kittisaro (25.06.2012), Топпер- (25.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Крестовые походы давно кончились. Я живу среди католиков, у меня муж католик, не мешает мне заниматься буддизмом, а только помогает, - прекрасные люди, сострадательные и добрые, ну давайте не будем хаять ничьи религии.

Все зависит ОТ КОНКРЕТНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ, потому что именно личное восприятие может исказить любой, даже правильный подход. Те, кто не имеет кармической предрасположенности, будут отрицать буддизм.

Идеальных буддистов тоже не бывает. И холиварят, и осуждают традиции друг друга и прочее.

----------

Ho Shim (25.06.2012), Tong Po (25.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.06.2012), Тао (25.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде бы какие то христиане говорят что Бог внутри нас. Тогда это немного похоже на чистую природу ума.

----------


## Akaguma

> Вроде бы какие то христиане говорят что Бог внутри нас. Тогда это немного похоже на чистую природу ума.


"_Быв же спрошен фарисеями, когда придет Царствие Божие, отвечал им: не придет Царствие Божие приметным образом, и не скажут: вот, оно здесь, или: вот, там. Ибо вот, Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть_" (Лук. 17:20-21). (с) Иисус Иосифович Христос

----------

Александр Кеосаян (02.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2012)

----------


## andrewp

убрано как бред 8-)

----------


## Wyrd

> Вы сначала как следует врубитесь в понятие "пустота от другого".


Допустим, я врубился. Этот факт должен *помешать* моему общению с христианами? Ответьте, не стесняйтесь.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> И боюсь, что после вот таких роликов - ссылка ниже. я все больше утверждаюсь в своей точке зрения.


стоит ли просматривать ролики, утверждающие все глубже в одной точке зрения? и публиковать их для просмотра другими)))?

межконфессиональный диалог возможен ли - не знаю, а между людьми - иногда выходит...

Я поясню. Стоит на православном форуме выложить каноническое изображение гневного защитника учения, с атрибутами вроде чаши из черепа и вырванного сердца.... как приступ острого ментального отравления обеспечен((((((((( ну на языке сетевых троллей это называется - "использование вентилятора для равномерного распределения  органических удобрений".

Такой правды - можно избегать.....

----------

andrewp (02.07.2012), Топпер- (02.07.2012)

----------


## andrewp

> стоит ли просматривать ролики, утверждающие все глубже в одной точке зрения? и публиковать их для просмотра другими)))?
> межконфессиональный диалог возможен ли - не знаю, а между людьми - иногда выходит...
> Я поясню. Стоит на православном форуме выложить каноническое изображение гневного защитника учения, с атрибутами вроде чаши из черепа и вырванного сердца.... как приступ острого ментального отравления обеспечен((((((((( ну на языке сетевых троллей это называется - "использование вентилятора для равномерного распределения  органических удобрений".
> Такой правды - можно избегать.....


согласен - ссылку на ролик удаляю - и Вы абсолютно правы. публикуя данную ссылку я скорее подталкиваю к негативу, и отклоняюсь от тех целей, которые озвучивал в первом посте.

----------

Владимир Баскаков (02.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Допустим, я врубился. Этот факт должен *помешать* моему общению с христианами? Ответьте, не стесняйтесь.


Вообще с понятием "пустота",от другого или от себя, с христианами поосторожнее.

----------


## andrewp

свежих идей нет, мне кажется тема себя исчерпала?

----------

